# Can Hedgehog catch anything from human Strep throat?



## Cactusfriend (Oct 29, 2014)

I just found out that I have Strep Throat. I am now on antibiotics, but I also had some small symptoms (not much of a sore throat) for two days before.I was told that I will not be contagious anymore after 24 hours on the antibiotics. I don't believe my 16 weeks old hedgehog Charlie would have come in contact with anything as I wash my hands before handling/feeding him anyways. From what I have read on this forum, hedgehogs cannot catch a virus from a human, but what about a bacterial infection? Is it even possible?


----------



## NancyJhon (Dec 8, 2016)

*Is Strep Throat Contagious?*

Infection caused in throat by bacteria (group A Streptococcus) in addition to inflammation is known as strep throat. Common symptoms include sore throat, fever, headache and a disturbed stomach in most cases. It is recommended to visit your doctor for prescription. Based on your medical history, signs and symptoms, antibiotics are used for the treatment of strep throat. To relieve your symptoms, few home remedies are given below: Pain killers: Help relieve pain and reduce inflammation. Throat sprays: Short term relief can be practiced by sprays including topical anesthetics. Gargles: Salt water helps clearing throat and pain relief. Lozenges: Keeping throat moist along with anesthetics, lozenges help relieving pain. Humidifier: Moisture keeps your throat and mouth from drying out. Warm Beverages: Adding lemon or honey to tea, soups and teas have soothing effect on strep throat. Apple Cider Vinegar: Due to its antibacterial properties, a diluted solution of apple cider vinegar can help reducing pain and inflammation.
Reference: http://bit.ly/2h220pC


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As long as you wash you hands before handling he will be fine.


----------

